# Cleaning & Lubrication of locomotives



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

I hear lps-1 is recommended for cleaning locomotives, wheels, and track, but what lube do you all recommend? 

I read labelle is good but is there specific grade for n scale?

Ok to just get one of those labelle lubrication starter sets with oil and grease? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mike in arkansas (Feb 14, 2015)

I was going to ask a similar question. I have 2 n-gauge 0-6-0 locos (cheap ones) that won't run. They have been sitting in a box for over 10 years-- they may be no good but who knows. They will not run on a track I know is getting power. I took them apart and tried to clean them as best I could and one sorta runs an the other not at all. Any suggestions as to how to clean them well so wheels make good contact and the drive gear does not bind or bog down?
Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I used labelle for oil, I don't know if it was the right thing to do for my N, but it was what I had. I don't know what number the labelle was, I would have to look.

Rubbing alcohol, Isopropanol 91% is good for cleaning the wheels and track.
Drugstores carry this as the home repair warehouses do to.
Isopropanol 99% is better if you can find it. A lot say that they can't.
One thing you have to watch is the lower percentages of the isopropanols, something like 70% might be denatured with a chemical that will eat plastic.
Your safe with 91% or 99%. The 99% has 1% water, the 91% has 9% water. It has nothing that might eat/melt plastic's.

I haul chemicals so I get all mine for free in sample bottles that are destined for the waste drum anyway.

Straight grain ethanol works great too, and it smells nice. 
I love the smell of fresh 200 proof grain alcohol. 

But like I said I get mine for free.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

big ed said:


> But like I said I get mine for free.


Saves you the trouble of building a still.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*LPS-1 misunderstanding*

Butterball,

I recommended LPS-1 as a TRACK cleaner. I didn't suggest putting it in locomotives. After re-reading your post though, I see you said cleaning loco wheels. Possibly, but there are better ways. Minitrix sells a good N-scale wheel cleaning BLOCK. (Upper case used here just to distinguish this item from any liquid or spray cleaners.)
This wheel cleaning device consists of a pair of brass contact strips spaced 9mm apart so they can sit on top of N Gage rails. The contacts are connected to a pair of brass brushes at the top. You simply place the block on the rails, put the loco's wheels on the brushes, and turn on the track power. The loco runs, the wheels spin themselves clean against the brushes, and your done. Simple, but effective. I've used one for years. Kaydee/Micro Trains offers a somewhat similar device but it fits HO locos better than N; get the Minitrix version.
I agree with using alcohol for wheel cleaning; with one caution. Be very careful not to get any alcohol on the painted part of the loco. Most factory paint jobs, on our models, use alcohol - based paint. Alcohol on the paint may damage the finish.
Labele # 107 or # 108 are the plastic compatible oils of choice for lubricating locos. One very common problem is over lubrication. A single drop of this oil is enough. The gears will distribute it where it's needed.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Old 0-6-0 steamers*

Mike;
If these locos are "saddle tank" types, (which do not have a tender) they may be one of two notorious dogs that never ran right, and never will! If you can send a picture of them, I can identify them better. If they're what I think they are, they would best used as static models, sitting around the engine house; or as skeet targets depending on your feelings toward them!



mike in Arkansas said:


> I was going to ask a similar question. I have 2 n-gauge 0-6-0 locos (cheap ones) that won't run. They have been sitting in a box for over 10 years-- they may be no good but who knows. They will not run on a track I know is getting power. I took them apart and tried to clean them as best I could and one sorta runs an the other not at all. Any suggestions as to how to clean them well so wheels make good contact and the drive gear does not bind or bog down?
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Sorry traction fan - got my wires crossed on lps-1! 

I think I'll stick with rubbing alcohol for track cleaning and get one of those labelle lube starter packs for n scale.


----------



## mike in arkansas (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi Traction-- Yes they are saddle tank locos-- one is a "life like" brand- not sure what the other one is-- as i recall even when i first got them they did not run real well-I like the idea of static models, or better yet targets for my .22. IF i could hit them I could hit anything! Thanks again for your reply!
Mike


----------

